

Windows 95 in your web browser via Emscripten and DOSBox - devongovett
http://win95.ajf.me/

======
azakai
This has got to be one of the most impressive things I've ever seen. In
fullscreen mode, it just brings the late 90's back.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I'm glad you liked it! I was the person who made it. Well, I installed Win95
on a disk image, packaged it and made a landing page. The real heroes are the
Emscripten, DOSBox, Em-DOSBox and browser folks. Also MS obviously :)

~~~
azakai
Oh cool, thanks for making it!

